# Great Pyrenees



## wild hills (Jan 23, 2011)

We had our 9 year old Great Pyre go off and die. We cant find his body to bury it. We have had other of our dogs do this, but alway hope it doesn’t happen again. We prefer to bury them in ‘their spot’ on our property. We have 5 Great Pyres that work well together. We have creek bed running on 3 sides of our property. Neighbors have called professional coyote hunters out at times because of the numbers of them. they have taken down coyotes, badgers and smaller predators - although they ended up at the vets for a while, and when we put the cameras up, we caught a cougar on it... long story long, while we see the older ones teaching the younger, 6 months old, how to fight, is it safe for her to be out loose this winter. Or should we kennel her at night? We also have a Pyre that has a liver shunt. His growth is small, but he is on medication and happy. We plan to let him live happy, which is with the other dogs as much as he wants to. And we will be thankful for every day we get with him-he will have been happy, and not closed up in the kennel all the time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You may want to keep them close.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m sorry about your old guy wandering off to find his final resting spot. That’s so hard. Do you still have your other GPS out working? If the 6 month old is with adults, it should be safe to leave him out at night. If he’s alone, I’d probably put him in the barn with your goats (assuming he’s good with them).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## wild hills (Jan 23, 2011)

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m sorry about your old guy wandering off to find his final resting spot. That’s so hard. Do you still have your other GPS out working? If the 6 month old is with adults, it should be safe to leave him out at night. If he’s alone, I’d probably put him in the barn with your goats (assuming he’s good with them).


She has 4 other GP out there with her. Thanks for your reply


----------

